# Petten aan Zee / Angeln von welchen Buhnen?



## MeFoMan (7. April 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

wir fahren über Pfingsten nach Petten aan Zee (kurz unterhalb von Den Helder / Niederlande.

Ich möchte dort mit der Spinnrute (Blinker, MeFo-Wobbler, Gummi) von den Buhnenköpfen angeln. Leider war ich dort noch nie. Erfahrungsgemäß sind machen Buhnen ergiebiger als andere. Gott sei Dank, sind die Buhnen in NL nummeriert, somit kann man gezielt bestimmte Plätze angehen. 

Wer hat Tipps für mich, an welchen Stränden/Buhnen ein Versuch lohnt?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. April 2009)

*AW: Petten aan Zee / Angeln von welchen Buhnen?*

Hallo Markus,
welche Buhne jetzt die beste ist kann man nur mit der Rute in der Hand bestimmen, mal ist es die eine mal die andere.
Eigentlich fängt man überall, wichtiger sind die Köder mit den du fischst, an der Hondsbosser Deichanlage:









sind normale Wobbler (keine Mefowobbler) wie der X-Rap von Rapala oder der Arnaud von Illex und Blinker am erfolgreichsten. Nur solltest du nicht gleich zum Buhnenkopf stürmen, taste dich vom Ufer her längst der Buhne zum Kopf vor .
An den Buhnen am Strand laufen sandaalförmige Twister am besten mit Jigköpfen von 15 - 28g je nach Strömungsdruck.





.

Eins haben alle Buhnen dort gemeinsam, die beste Angelzeit beginnt dort mit dem ablaufenden Wasser .
Weiter Infos über das Spinnfischen an Noordhollands Stränden findest du Hier

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## MeFoMan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Petten aan Zee / Angeln von welchen Buhnen?*

Hi Rob,

cool ... ! Das ist doch mal eine Aussage...

Wir waren übrigens am Samstag für einen Familien-Tagestrip (= OHNE Angeln) dort. Die Gegend ist echt nett. Momentan blühen dort die Schnittblumen-Felder. Sieht (nicht nur für Frauen) sehr nett aus.

Mal sehen, was der Pfingsttripp so bringt.

Besten Dank für die Infos.

Gruß

Markus


----------

